# glofish tetras with ich



## jls (Jan 26, 2015)

Edited to add - just noticed I put this in the wrong forum. Sorry! Not sure how to move it to Freshwater

Saturday I noticed one of our glofish tetras had a white spot on one of his fins. The next day three out of our four had a few white spots. We also have 3 emerald cories, who did not have any spots.

I read up on the life cycle and found conflicting info for ich treatments. I raised the tank temperature to about 86 two days ago. The next morning, one of the tetras had no spots, the other two had fewer than the previous day. Last night there were even fewer spots. Cories and the 4th glofish seem to be spot-free still. Everyone appears to be tolerating the temperature increase well. The tetra who had the most spots is still rubbing against decorations, but not as badly.

A few questions:

-I did not use any medication since I thought I'd try the heat method first. It appears to be working. How long should I keep the temperature raised after all the spots disappear?

-The glofish who was the worst affected has torn his tail and other fins in a few places from rubbing against decorations. Do these injuries heal, or will he stay like that?

Thanks for any advice!


----------

